# Deeper bobber



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Any one have one of these yet.. Looks pretty good for my cano and for ice fishing.. Just wondering on what to expect from it.. Rather not waist 250 on something that's not that good..


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I really like mine. What kind of questions do you have? So far experiences have been great and it has helped me find fish rather than waste time in a spot that I thought would have been productive. The only complaint I've had so far is the battery life gets zapped pretty good during the cold when ice fishing. Still get more than a couple of hours or so but not as good as during the summer.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

How accurate was it as in depth fish.. Also if u had tried it in any knobs of current. Bout to. Get one either way but alway nice to have a review


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Compared it to a buddy of mine's lowrance and hummingbird on his boat. Depth, marking the fish, and water temp was just as good. I was kind of skeptical at first but quickly gained confidence in the unit. I have an old quarry about 200 feet from my front door. It was stocked about 18 years ago because the people who owned it at the time wanted to make it a pay lake. They went under and the developer who bought the property a couple of years later built all the cluster homes around it making it private. There are all kinds of fish in there and the water gets crystal clear. I was able to check accuracy on it marking fish that way. I quickly learned that although it appears on the screen that the fish are directly under the unit....sometimes they are not. If you look at the illustration on the website of how the radar cone looks under water it explains this pretty well. Be sure and get a stout set up to cast it out from shore though because it is rather heavy. I'm using a MH Ugly Stik baitcaster and 20 pound power pro braid and feel just fine with that.

I'm still experimenting with it for ice fishing as this coming weekend will only be my third time out with it for that but so far so good other than the battery does not last as long as when it's warm. It does have a sleep mode that I want to play around with that should increase the time on it.


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

Frankie, have you used it on Wallace? I'm curious if the metropark lake chart matches actual depth.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I used it on early ice at two Metro Parks spots. Wallace and Ranger. I have no idea where the maps came from on the Metro Park website but they aren't even close to what I found for either lake compared to the deeper or my Marcum!! The map shows it way deeper than it actually is.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Also wanted to add another finding about the deeper and ice fishing. As the ice thickness builds the deeper experiences more and more interference in the signal. My guess is because the deeper floats on top and the thicker the ice the more of the signal cone bounces around inside the ice hole before it gets to the water. That's the last thing anyone needs is a signal bouncing around in your ice hole!!!


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't even imagine!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Update. I've been experiencing some problems with my Deeper. There are two metal tabs on the bottom of it that I assume emit the sonar. One of the tabs is starting to turn green and it's affecting the performance of the unit. After opening a support ticket and a bunch of emails I get the response that I should have been cleaning it with soapy water and a sponge and if that didn't work let them know and they will give me the details to send it back to them. I let them know it didn't help and the situation is getting worse and never got a response from them. I just opened a new support ticket for the same problem two days ago and still no response. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Probably turning green because of galvanic corrosion, poor engineering on their part. I was going to get one this year but they need to make a few updates before I'd purchase one. I'd like to see a replaceable top with a wire that could power it on the ice all day and a sinker on it to clear the hole bottom.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

RJohnson442 said:


> Probably turning green because of galvanic corrosion, poor engineering on their part. I was going to get one this year but they need to make a few updates before I'd purchase one. I'd like to see a replaceable top with a wire that could power it on the ice all day and a sinker on it to clear the hole bottom.


I'll mention that to them if they ever get around to answering my last support ticket. This is starting to suck.


----------

